# So profitable!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I was getting all our tax stuff together this weekend and adding up numbers... just in dog food alone we spent over $5K last year! :crazy::rofl:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Adds up fast! I recorded all my son's receipts for pipelining. All he could say was "that's depressing" :rofl:


----------

